# Thetford fridge hinges



## sydh (Apr 5, 2016)

I have a Thetford fridge in my motorhome and the door has dropped slightly meaning it will not close easily. It is not the weight of door items that has done it. It is more like an adjustment required as the door can be pushed up vertically on the pin type hinges. Is there any way to fix this? The only way I can see is to place a spacer washer on the lower pin to raise the door, but I can't see how to remove the door to allow me to do this.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

sydh said:


> I have a Thetford fridge in my motorhome and the door has dropped slightly meaning it will not close easily. It is not the weight of door items that has done it. It is more like an adjustment required as the door can be pushed up vertically on the pin type hinges. Is there any way to fix this? The only way I can see is to place a spacer washer on the lower pin to raise the door, but I can't see how to remove the door to allow me to do this.


Hi Syd and welcome to MHF, you seem to have already provided the answer, I've had to do it on a couple of fridges, just bad design I think, to remove the door (not sure of the model you have) there is a big slotted screw on top of the hinge on the ones I've had, just undo that and the door will tilt & lift off.


----------



## sydh (Apr 5, 2016)

Thanks for the quick reply Kev. The fridge I have has a freezer above so I can't see how to access the hinge. Immediately above the fridge door is the control panel that runs full width and the hinge pin vanishes into this panel. The freezer door hinge has the slotted screw you mention at the top so it may be a case of removing the freezer door to access the hinge, but reluctant to do this unless I know this is the correct procedure.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Which model is it Syd? I've had two similar types, but they hinge mech is similar, between the fridge and freezer is a bracket for both doors, 2-3 screws hold it on, to d it properly you really need access to the top of the fridge, which is usually difficult without removing the fridge or whatever they put above it, but I think if you remove the hinge bracket I mention and pull the doors forward you can first drop the freezer door out f the way then lift the fridge door off, and fit a spacer, you may need a bit of help putting it back together though, unless you have octopus genes  

Look at the data label and see the model , I may have a manual for it.

You can remove the control panel on some but I need to know which it is before you do, & a picture might help me too, but usually you pull the control knobs out and some have the screws in there to remove the panel others have the screws more visible in the panel itself, but you have to remove the knobs anyway, they are different so make a note or which goes where although they won't fit each other anyway, the push button for the ignition if you have one it loose so watch where it goes when you pull the panel.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think you may have this one, from looking at your MoHo model on Ebay, or very similar.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi

on my fridge i just put a small washer on the pin so that the door was lifted a little higher

barry


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I think you may have this one, from looking at your MoHo model on Ebay, or very similar.


Thetford not Dometic

Should have gone to Specsavers.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Thetford not Dometic
> 
> Should have gone to Specsavers.


At least I was trying to help :roll: and construction will be similar, not many ways to hang a fridge door.


----------

